
Ask HN: how to effectively open source remote pet treat dispenser - bigchewy
I&#x27;m new to software and hardware. How do I effectively open source this remote treat dispenser that I built my girlfriend? Full background is here: www.playwithpickles.com<p>The dispenser works by emailing a specific address, which triggers the treat machine to dispense treats, take a video and send it back.<p>It got a really good reception from all of our friends and I&#x27;ve built 4-5 more for friends. I want to share more broadly. What&#x27;s the right way of doing this and building an active community? How do I appropriately credit the people who wrote the code that helped me get my code in place?<p>My goals include jump starting people who want to build their own machines, to improve the code reliability, and to see what other accessories people build using this.<p>See the code on github (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bigchewy&#x2F;PicklesTreatMachine) and more background at  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;playwithpickles.com<p>Thanks
======
lovelearning
Nicely done!

I suggest making a series of DIY videos and putting them up on Youtube,
Instructables and Hackaday.

Youtube is the first place I head to when I want DIY approaches for any idea.
Youtube results also appear to rank higher than blogs.

Instructables and Hackaday may bring you the pull requests you want.

~~~
bigchewy
great ideas. thanks

